# A couple of new additions - Frozen Semen



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Last year I collected some frozen semen from three new dogs that I will add to our breeding program over the next few years, and hopefully we are lucky enough to get some offspring from them.
First was a KNPV Dutchie called Vito Maken, who I think I have mentioned before here. Anyway we really like the dog and what he brings to the table. Bloodlines, looks and extreme character all in one dog. Super dog all round, and not a dog that is too over exposed in breedings today.

He has also produced some nice, good looking pups. Here is one at about 4-5 months of age.





The second one was Jary Berghorst, a well known producer of police dogs. Top of the food chain dog and producer.




Thirdy, and maybe my favourite is Rico Vergossen. Rico is one hard, hard, hard, tough Mali, who comes from a very consistant and strong combination in Holland. Rico has extreme drives, super strong nerves and is a monster in the bitework. And he is also an extremely good looking dog. Big, powerful with a big broad head. We looked at a number of the brothers from this combination such as Rico Te Lindert, Kwinto Sommers and Jockie Ulrich, Rico was the one we went with. 





Not trying to pimp anything as anyone who knows me knows that I dont work like that, just thought as there has been a lack of talk on which dogs and bloodlines are producing really high level police dogs I though I would just put these up which shows the stuff which I am into. 
For what its worth.


----------



## kristin tresidder (Oct 23, 2008)

congrats on your new additions! 

i know nothing about him, but that rico dog reminds me of the pitbull blood people say is in these dogs - an athletic, flexible, tough & very confident looking dog - with that pitbull smile too him!


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

kristin tresidder said:


> that rico dog reminds me of the pitbull blood people say is in these dogs - an athletic, flexible, tough & very confident looking dog - with that pitbull smile too him!


 Pitbull? What ever do you mean? 8-[


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

hahaha, nice pitty smile ;-)

Love Jary. Dick had an option at him before his PH1 trial for the police region. He got injured so the deal was of, but really liked his work and saw some nice offspring of him.


----------



## chris race (Feb 9, 2010)

Super Blood you have Collected, Congrats!!

I have seen Rico Te Lindert and Jochie Ulrich work in person and both are very impressive.
No question that these dogs produce the type dogs I like. For what that is worth.

Chris


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

I am a big fan of Jary Berghost myself, I did own one that I kept breeding rights on depending if they continue to work him there could be a possible litter down the road when I have ample time to imprint. Heres some pics of him and some litter mates.I am also recieving a second one of the same exact genetics down the road thats already in place once he gets his PH1.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice dogs to collect from Chris. I have had several offspring from Jary and Rico, I like the ones from Jary much better for what its worth, but both are very strong dogs themselves. 
What I like about Rico is that there are several brothers of him from that same combination and all are very strong dogs. I had the option to buy Jochie but Gerben and I decided against it because that is the type of dog that comes back again and again from police departments for being too difficult to handle. But I think should make a great breeding dog for sure. I have a couple females that I will breed to Jochie in the next year.


----------



## ken hungerford (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi Chrisopher,
Have you seen Rico Vergossen work?
Thanks,
Ken


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> Nice dogs to collect from Chris. I have had several offspring from Jary and Rico, I like the ones from Jary much better for what its worth, but both are very strong dogs themselves.
> What I like about Rico is that there are several brothers of him from that same combination and all are very strong dogs. I had the option to buy Jochie but Gerben and I decided against it because that is the type of dog that comes back again and again from police departments for being too difficult to handle. But I think should make a great breeding dog for sure. I have a couple females that I will breed to Jochie in the next year.


what were the breedings from jary that you have had? Whos got them here in the USA and whats several mean 2-3 or 7-10, Just curious so I can talk to these folks to see what there likes and dislikes are of Jary breedings, just curious from looking at the bloodline site theres not to many here in the USA not saying that bloodline has every dog on there. Got names or BRN?


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Harry Keely said:


> what were the breedings from jary that you have had? Whos got them here in the USA and whats several mean 2-3 or 7-10, Just curious so I can talk to these folks to see what there likes and dislikes are of Jary breedings, just curious from looking at the bloodline site theres not to many here in the USA not saying that bloodline has every dog on there. Got names or BRN?


The only one of the Jary offspring that I actually cared to look at the pedigree of was Kira BRN # 16247. I used her to breed a litter out of Rudie II Pegge. Overall not a great litter, but Kira was a super nice female that was sold to Customs after her litter was weaned. The other Jary offspring that we had here were bought only for working, not breeding, so I did not look at the pedigrees. 
I had one more female named Sita from Jary. I also had at least 4 males from him, I cant remember all there names, but for sure one was named Tommy, one was named Jary, and one was Nero, I think the other one was Diesle, but not sure. I dont know if they are on Bloedlijnen.nl or not. They were sold to Customs, Border Patrol, or other Govt agencies.
But all of them passed our selection tests in Holland, as well as the selection tests by the govt agecies, so they were good enough I guess. LOL


----------



## Martin Koops (Oct 15, 2009)

Don't know much about KNPV non FCI dogs very few in Australia, but did speak to a UK breeder who saw Jary in Holland. Said he was a medium size, very intense and one of the best dogs he'd ever seen.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> The only one of the Jary offspring that I actually cared to look at the pedigree of was Kira BRN # 16247. I used her to breed a litter out of Rudie II Pegge. Overall not a great litter, but Kira was a super nice female that was sold to Customs after her litter was weaned. The other Jary offspring that we had here were bought only for working, not breeding, so I did not look at the pedigrees.
> I had one more female named Sita from Jary. I also had at least 4 males from him, I cant remember all there names, but for sure one was named Tommy, one was named Jary, and one was Nero, I think the other one was Diesle, but not sure. I dont know if they are on Bloedlijnen.nl or not. They were sold to Customs, Border Patrol, or other Govt agencies.
> But all of them passed our selection tests in Holland, as well as the selection tests by the govt agecies, so they were good enough I guess. LOL


Yea I'm aware of the rudie II x Kira breeding matter of fact I think a lady in NJ bred her female awhile back that I think originally came from Greg of UpstateK9,Good enough then, I was wanting to see if they were gov. dogs or not, that was my curiosity.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> Nice dogs to collect from Chris. I have had several offspring from Jary and Rico, I like the ones from Jary much better for what its worth, but both are very strong dogs themselves.
> What I like about Rico is that there are several brothers of him from that same combination and all are very strong dogs. I had the option to buy Jochie but Gerben and I decided against it because that is the type of dog that comes back again and again from police departments for being too difficult to handle. But I think should make a great breeding dog for sure. I have a couple females that I will breed to Jochie in the next year.


I dont think there was a shitter in three litters from Rico x Tessa. Rico gave crazy offspring and Django gave consistant offspring, so this combo gave consistantly crazy.
Gerbens friend had a 4 month old Rico Vergossen son that he saw when he was testing another dog to buy. He said the 4 month old Rico pup was one of the best pups he has seen in his life. He tried as hard as he could to buy it but no go. I spoke to another guy who bred to him and the litter he had was very similar in type and consistantly to the Rico x Tessa litters. He has only had a handful of litters at this time. Alot of people rank him the toughest of the brothers. Chances are he will never be titled.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> The only one of the Jary offspring that I actually cared to look at the pedigree of was Kira BRN # 16247. I used her to breed a litter out of Rudie II Pegge. Overall not a great litter,


I think that says more about Rudie 2 than Kira. Rudie 2 was a dog I would not get anything from.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

ken hungerford said:


> Hi Chrisopher,
> Have you seen Rico Vergossen work?
> Thanks,
> Ken


 Im waiting on some videos at the moment. I have spoken to a number of guys who have worked the dog and they all a pretty much of the same opinion.
When I get it I will put it up on yt.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Harry Keely said:


> I am a big fan of Jary Berghost myself, I did own one that I kept breeding rights on depending if they continue to work him there could be a possible litter down the road when I have ample time to imprint. Heres some pics of him and some litter mates.I am also recieving a second one of the same exact genetics down the road thats already in place once he gets his PH1.


Looks very typical of what Yary throws. You should chase up the male and see how he progressed.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> Looks very typical of what Yary throws. You should chase up the male and see how he progressed.


Hey Chris I keep tabs on him, hes not far from me at all, As of right now hes progressing nicely but still a youngling, he will be two on Feb 10, 2012., I think she has laid off a little on the training for one reason or another. He has and was doing great, Awesome bite and hard too, a nose from hell, in that pic of him in the barn he actually tracked a good bit through very tall gras to get there and was pulling like a dam bloodhound on the hunt. then when he got there he worked the area until he finally relise oh shit this guy is high up and then start scaling and bouncing and climbing until he got there to the bite ( with no help ). Heres two pics one when he relised the man was high and another on the way through the tall grass, which was taller than him, he couldnt of been a year yet in these pics. Copper ones were at about 5 months old, he was a giraffe as a pup, but is still filling out and is going to be a beast.


----------



## Greg Whelehan (Dec 1, 2008)

She was owned by a club member of mine. She wasn't sold for breeding and for sure not breeding quality. She was actually given away for free and was suppose to be used as detection dog. 




Harry Keely said:


> Yea I'm aware of the rudie II x Kira breeding matter of fact I think a lady in NJ bred her female awhile back that I think originally came from Greg of UpstateK9,Good enough then, I was wanting to see if they were gov. dogs or not, that was my curiosity.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Greg Whelehan said:


> She was owned by a club member of mine. She wasn't sold for breeding and for sure not breeding quality. She was actually given away for free and was suppose to be used as detection dog.


No problem, was just making mention of I was aware of the breeding and mentioning that a daughter was bred and kinda curious as anybody had any insight to what the grandchildren were turning out like.


----------



## jeff gamber (Feb 15, 2010)

@ Chris OP...

Let's not forget your frozen on Carlos...LOL 
Talk to you later man...


PS: I heard great things about Jochie from random Dutch, as he received his certificate the prior weekend to my visit.


----------



## jeff gamber (Feb 15, 2010)

Chis, I also think your taste in dogs rocks. I think we like the same charachter of dogs. 

Here's a question: for your taste other than the three you mentioned in your orginal post, is there a fourth or fifth you like currently still at stud over the pond?


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

jeff gamber said:


> Chis, I also think your taste in dogs rocks. I think we like the same charachter of dogs.
> 
> Here's a question: for your taste other than the three you mentioned in your orginal post, is there a fourth or fifth you like currently still at stud over the pond?


There was a young Dutchie I looked at getting semen from, but he was only 12 months at the time. His whole litter were good. His name is Boris Doeze brn=16086. I didnt end up getting semen as he was a little young and carried similar bloodlines to what I already have with Rico and Boy. 
He is getting some breedings now it appears and there is some big talk on him.
Maybe I should have gone through with it in hindsight.

Before that I tried to get semen from Yourie Hoppen before he died and also a dog called Rocky Hammink but he was put down before I could get some semen from him.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

jeff gamber said:


> @ Chris OP...
> 
> Let's not forget your frozen on Carlos...LOL
> Talk to you later man...
> ...


Still love Carlos. Hopefully you can get some vids up of him. =D>

And with Jochie, I hear he is on his way to the states.


----------



## ken hungerford (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks, Chris


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Christopher Jones said:


> There was a young Dutchie I looked at getting semen from, but he was only 12 months at the time. His whole litter were good. His name is Boris Doeze brn=16086. I didnt end up getting semen as he was a little young and carried similar bloodlines to what I already have with Rico and Boy.
> He is getting some breedings now it appears and there is some big talk on him.
> Maybe I should have gone through with it in hindsight.
> 
> Before that I tried to get semen from Yourie Hoppen before he died and also a dog called Rocky Hammink but he was put down before I could get some semen from him.


I have a litter here now on the ground from Boris and Noa. Only a couple weeks old now so too soon to tell, but Boris is a nice dog for sure.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Christopher Jones said:


> There was a young Dutchie I looked at getting semen from, but he was only 12 months at the time. His whole litter were good. His name is Boris Doeze brn=16086. I didnt end up getting semen as he was a little young and carried similar bloodlines to what I already have with Rico and Boy.
> He is getting some breedings now it appears and there is some big talk on him.
> Maybe I should have gone through with it in hindsight.
> 
> Before that I tried to get semen from Yourie Hoppen before he died and also a dog called Rocky Hammink but he was put down before I could get some semen from him.


Boris is super, saw him and was very impressed at 10 months old, that whole litter was crazy, two are in the states that I know of DP PSD. I heard Boella's last litter whelped early and lost them all. THen Django passed shortly thereafter.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Jody Butler said:


> Boris is super, saw him and was very impressed at 10 months old, that whole litter was crazy, two are in the states that I know of DP PSD. I heard Boella's last litter whelped early and lost them all. THen Django passed shortly thereafter.


 
That sucks Django progeny is something I was considering in the future, guess will have to settle for later on offspring:neutral:


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Chris i commend you on the reserach and expense you go to in order to bring quality into oz but dude do run a sperm bank or a kennel :razz:.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Ben Haley on this forum has also imported some KNPV Mali semen as well when we did.
He got some semen from a friend of his called "Tyson", owned by Matteo vd Brink.
Really crazy dog with great bloodlines
brn = 16786






Heres some video of him working on Martin Kreeft when he was only 12 months old. 
really cool video of a super nice Mali
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7DhjrTFP-8


----------



## Ben Haley (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks Chris

Yes Tyson is a very extreme dog who can be hard to handle due to his immense drive, he is a nice blend of linebreeding on duco 2 seegers and the old Langemaat and Massop lines, he also has 4 times of Rambo Rossum in the back half of the pedigree. Hopefully I can get some nice puppies from him.

Regards Ben


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Ben Haley said:


> Thanks Chris
> 
> Yes Tyson is a very extreme dog who can be hard to handle due to his immense drive, he is a nice blend of linebreeding on duco 2 seegers and the old Langemaat and Massop lines, he also has 4 times of Rambo Rossum in the back half of the pedigree. Hopefully I can get some nice puppies from him.
> 
> Regards Ben


what state you in Ben?


----------



## Ben Haley (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi Harry

I am from Victoria Australia

Regards Ben


----------

